# Mumifizierte Affenpfote (Archälogie)



## ensy (10. Juni 2011)

Hey



Ich jage schon seit Tagen hinter dem Mount von Tol'vir hinterher und nach unendlich viele "Normale" zusammensetzungen von Tol'vir habe ich den Auftrag bekommen ein Mumifizierte Affenpfote (Rar) zusammenzusetzen. Ich habe bei buffed und Google geschaut nirgendwo findet man was drüber. Kann mir jemand verraten was das für ein Ding ist und was das macht??


----------



## MoonFrost (10. Juni 2011)

Is nen pet. Anspielung aufs eiskalte händchen


----------



## Jordin (10. Juni 2011)

Eiskaltes Händchen


----------



## ensy (10. Juni 2011)

okay danke für eure infos habe es jetzt zusammen und war kein rares item sondern epic und war die laufende hand sehr nette teil :-)


----------

